# I think I figured out what's causing this.



## stillhaventfound (Jan 19, 2012)

Simple muscle tension.

When these feelings of derealization and depersonalization hit, they seemed to me to be closely linked to this new, extremely uncomfortable pressure in the back of my head. I got one massage, but it didn't help--so I decided it must not be muscle tension. Really bad idea to rule that out...kept stressing about it for four more excruciating months, started failing many of my classes (I'm usually an A student), felt like I couldn't enjoy life anymore.

So I started thinking about the idea of muscle tension again, and I went to an orthobionomist yesterday. I described the pressure and the psychological symptoms and it really seems like that's all this is: my neck and scalp muscles are so extremely tight that it's restricting blood to my brain, making my stress--what caused this all--much, much worse. (I didn't want to talk to her about DP/DR, but I'm pretty sure that's a symptom too.) I feel so much better just knowing what's going on.

It hasn't gone away yet, as I'm going to have to go back in at least twice more to feel much of a difference, but I'm convinced this is the root of what I've been experiencing. Also, apparently if you're having this kind of pressure you're supposed to press your fingers into the back ridge of your skull, where it connects to the neck. and roll shoulders, make sure not to sit at the computer too long without breaks, etc.

Anyway I hope this helps someone.


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

I think lack of blood to the brain wouldn't cause pain it would cause neuro or cognative symptoms. If that's really a concern they could do an mri. I don't think one massage would help chronic muscle tension very much, or it might only help for a couple hours. You might be able to get some massage covered if you get an order for physical therapy from a dr, unless you can afford regular massages. Head neck and shouldlers are all a
common place to get pain or tension with stress


----------



## Infinitevoid (Mar 25, 2010)

A lot of my anxiety manifests itself as a sort of tightness or sensation in my forehead. If I tap or rub that spot I feel relieved somewhat of it.


----------



## stillhaventfound (Jan 19, 2012)

kate_edwin said:


> I think lack of blood to the brain wouldn't cause pain it would cause neuro or cognative symptoms. If that's really a concern they could do an mri. I don't think one massage would help chronic muscle tension very much, or it might only help for a couple hours. You might be able to get some massage covered if you get an order for physical therapy from a dr, unless you can afford regular massages. Head neck and shouldlers are all a
> common place to get pain or tension with stress


mhm, I don't have much pain at all--I do have weird neurological (I think...) & cognitive symptoms that began only a few months ago, right at the time I noticed my muscles were really tight. I've felt for about five months straight as though I was physically unable to not feel extremely stressed--not even _about _anything. It's just a feeling I can never shake, like my brain absolutely cannot relax even though the rest of my body and thought processes are fine, unaffected by anxiety. And I do everything you're supposed to do to treat stress/anxiety, with no relief at all. I don't know if that could be classified as a neurological symptom, though.
and yes, the one massage hardly made a difference. since this has only been going on for a few months, would that really be considered chronic?
but if it were muscle tension restricting some blood to the brain, why would I have an MRI? Is there really the possibility that a dangerous amount is being restricted, even if I'm not passing out? (I do feel like I'm not getting enough blood to my brain, kind of lightheaded, and every once in a while can't see if I get up too quickly, but that seems pretty normal.


----------



## Quarter Pounder (Jun 17, 2011)

OP I have thought about this possibility too (and believe me, I've given a lot of thought to this).
This hypothesis could be specially true in cases where DP/DR triggers after a very stressful situation (like a panic attack, constant anxiety, etc.).

But there are two things that don't fit: Can a stiff neck/muscle tension last for years? I don't think so. And secondly, if really it was a matter of not getting enough blood/oxygen the brain, eventually one would have severe brain damage and become mentally retarded or something like that, but at least in my case I only _feel _bad, my cognitive capacity is still the same.


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

any lack of oxygen to brain would be causing very serious problems. so i doubt that's what it is.

the body not responding as is it's stressed, that's what dissociation is, it blocks parts of your mind and body off from each other. for years i had all sorts of emotions and anxiety but had no signs or symptoms because my mind had chosen to block them out completely


----------



## stillhaventfound (Jan 19, 2012)

Quarter Pounder said:


> OP I have thought about this possibility too (and believe me, I've given a lot of thought to this).
> This hypothesis could be specially true in cases where DP/DR triggers after a very stressful situation (like a panic attack, constant anxiety, etc.).
> 
> But there are two things that don't fit: Can a stiff neck/muscle tension last for years? I don't think so. And secondly, if really it was a matter of not getting enough blood/oxygen the brain, eventually one would have severe brain damage and become mentally retarded or something like that, but at least in my case I only _feel _bad, my cognitive capacity is still the same.


Well, the muscle tension has only lasted for a few months. I'm wondering if posture or something like that could be a factor too--I always feel worse when I have to sit at a desk or at the computer for a long period of time, and the tension got worse when school started. And depression and stress make it worse, of course.

I thought it was an established fact that mental stress restricts blood flow, though? and obviously not everyone with stress is brain damaged...
"Functional rCBF (cerebral blood flow) differences in anxiety disorders could relate to repetitive, intrusive, distressing mental activity, prominent in both OCD and PTSD." -- this article

So from that I'm guessing that a. blood flow to brain can be restricted without causing serious brain damage and b. the same applies for disorders like depression and dp/dr?


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

Huggy Bear said:


> Every human being's heart will be pumping when one is nearly hit by a truck. In the same vein, every human will probably develop DP/DR or other psychiatric symptoms when the stressor does not disappear over time. With the truck we realized that we were lucky and that the danger is gone, but with other fears that are constantly present, we might be paralyzed like a deer in the headlights. *This constant threat might very well create physical adjustments in the brain that reverse themselves once the stressor disappears. At least that's how I experienced it when I once got out of DP completely - it was like my tense brain relaxed itself again and the constant subliminal pressure in my head disappeared. In that moment I felt connected to other people again and the world was back in full 3D HD.*


This. ^

This is how I felt when I recovered for 3 weeks back in April 2011. The ''fight or flight'' mechanism in my brain switched off because it decided that it was safe to do so.


----------



## Cured (Mar 22, 2012)

...


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

Jsampson82 said:


> What caused to to switch back on again? I've had a few moments where I experienced this relief but it never lasted for longer than a couple of minutes to a couple of hours.


I am really not sure. I was doing so well and was really happy. Must have been something subconscious I wasn't aware of at the time.


----------

